# any ideas for grilled portobello mushrooms?



## mannix (Mar 24, 2005)

am grilling a fungi-fiesta tomorrow and want to hear your suggestions
mannix, my site: (web address removed per rules and regulations on advertising - thank you - Kitchenelf, Administrator)


----------



## buckytom (Mar 24, 2005)

do you know why you should drink with a mushroom. because they are fungi's to be with... 

try marinating the portobello in an italian herb viniagrette for a few hours, then grill on both sides for a few minutes. turn the "gills" up, and crumble bleu, feta, or gorgonzola cheese into the gills to melt. slice and serve on garlic toast.


----------



## TheHummer (Mar 25, 2005)

I like mine nice and simple. Pre-heat the oven to a high heat. Mix breadcrumbs, parsley and crushed garlic with some melted butter. Stuff the mushrooms with the mixture. Place in the oven for about 10 minutes and enjoy.


----------



## Zereh (Mar 25, 2005)

I like to drench my portobello with balsemic vinegar and then broil it (along with the ciabatta or whatever kind of bread I'm going to use for my sandwich, so it gets warm and crunchy too.) Then I slap a slice of fresh mozarella on the mushroom and broil it a bit more so the cheese gets gooey.


Z


----------



## marmalady (Mar 25, 2005)

Here's a yummy one - 


GRILLED PORTABELLO W/CHIPOTLE SAUCE 

​
4 servings



4 large portabellos 
¼ cup red wine vinegar 
2 minced garlic cloves
2T olive oil 
1 cup veg. oil 
1/3 cup lemon juice
¼ cup tahini 
2tsp. soy sauce 
1T worchestershire sauce
1T whole grain mustard 
¼ cup parmesan 
¼ tsp. black pepper
1 chipotle chili in adobo 
½ tsp. salt


Place cleaned mushrooms in shallow pan; mix vinegar, garlic, and oil; pour over mushrooms and marinate 1 hour at room temperature. 

For sauce, pour oil, lemon juice, tahini, soy sauce, worcestershire sauce, mustard, cheese, black pepper, chipotle and salt in blender. Blend til smooth; allow to sit at room temperature. 

Grill mushrooms 2-3 minutes on each side. Top with sauce.


----------



## comissaryqueen (Mar 25, 2005)

I like to marinade my portabellas in Teriyaki it gives them a slight sweet flavor. Great on the grill.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 25, 2005)

comissaryqueen,

if you like grilled teryaki (slightly sweet and salty), try marinating some scallops, shrimp, and squid along with the portabellos. grill (put the mushrooms on first as they take longer, then the shrimp, scallops, and squid in that order), slice the shrooms and serve over cubed mango and papaya, with a side of jasmine sticky rice (that has been scorched a little).
one of my faves on the grill.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 25, 2005)

I love the mushrom flavor, pure and simple.  So I'm going to wade into this thread with my head held high and say;  Just drizzle melted butter into the gills, lightly salt on both sides, and grill over charcoal with steaks, burgers, or chicken.  Use the portabella caps as a side dish with steak sauce, or ranch dressing, depending on what you grill them with.  Cover the grill to capture that wonderful smokey flavor.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 25, 2005)

This may sound odd but I've filled portabello caps with a ricotta mixture similar to what you would use in manicotti and then grilled them. Place on a toasted bun!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 25, 2005)

Somebody, just make me a whole bunch of them any way you please.


----------



## Raine (Mar 25, 2005)

*Grilled Portobello Mushrooms*

Grilled Portobello Mushrooms

Ingredients

4 portobello mushrooms
1/2 cup red bell pepper, chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
4 tablespoons olive oil
1/4 teaspoon onion powder
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper

Procedure

1 Preheat an outdoor grill for medium heat and lightly 
   oil grate.
2 Clean mushrooms and remove stems. In a large bowl, 
   combine the red bell pepper, garlic, oil, onion powder, salt and ground black pepper and mix well. Spread mixture over the mushrooms.
3 Grill over indirect heat, or to the side of the hot coals, for 15 to 20 minutes.


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 25, 2005)

mudbug you just need to visit Sushi's cafe - they can make anything!


----------



## kyles (Mar 27, 2005)

Moved to Vegetable forum.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 28, 2005)

I grill them with a little bit of olive oil, salt and pepper, and  put a grilled hamburger in them, top with bleu cheese and you don't miss the bun. I saw Rachel Ray do this once, tried it and we love it.

Lyndalou


----------



## mish (Mar 28, 2005)

Grill them & use in place of a bun for a grilled burger - open faced. Top burger with red sweet onions, tomatoes, bleu cheese or guacamole --whatever toppings you like.


----------



## Claire (Apr 9, 2005)

I simply coat them lightly with olive oil and season with my favorite seasoning, then grill (along with other veggies).  If I'm going to use them IN a dish after grilling (say, add to a salad, ratatoulle, rice or pasta dish), I remove the gills before grilling (they'll turn everything black).  I love to make a grilled ratatoulle -- grill zuccini (courgettes), eggplant (aubergine), onions, mushrooms, a head of garlic.  At the right time of year, halves of tomatoes.  Then I cut the veggies up, add more of the seasonings I like, toss, and drizzle maybe with a bit of balsamic.  It used to amuse me to no end when camping macho-type older men (steak and potatoes, hoorah) would come by to find out what delicious-smelling stuff I was cooking was.  Vegetables?


----------



## luvs (Apr 9, 2005)

you know, i can't think of one dagnabbin reason why some A-1 wouldn't nicely compliment a nice portobella!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 11, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> you know, i can't think of one dagnabbin reason why some A-1 wouldn't nicely compliment a nice portobella!



A1 is incredible on a grilled portabella.  Just make sure you saturate the mushroom with olive or sunflour oil, or melted butter before grilling.  The oil will drip into the coals and give everything a great smokey flavor.  Or, if you aren't fond of the oil-smoke flavor, add some hardwood to the fire.  Grill the protabella caps as you would a burger.  Place on a plate with some A1 sauce and a great cole-slaw, and say to yourself, "I need someone amazing to share this with."

For as good as this meal is all by itself, when you can show off your skills to someone you really want to be with, well that's just a bit of Heaven brought to mortality.  In my home, DW gets the most choice foods.  I'm happy giving them to her.  Makes me feel good.  Besides, there aren't any bad foods, if they're cooked properly.

I just have this rule.  If I mess something up in a meal, then since I'm the cook, I get the messed up piece.  So I try very hard not to ruin good food.  I like it too much.

As the saying goes, I don't eat to live, I live to eat, as healthy as possible of course.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## ron7200 (Apr 13, 2005)

Try slicing them into 1/2" slices, dipping in a Drake's Batter mix and deep frying until crispy. Dip in veggie dip or a Ranch dressing with some hot pepper sauce added for zing. Better than those frozen mushroooms anyday.


----------

